# just starting



## rookielookie (May 4, 2014)

we want to look for Morel Mushrooms but have never done so on our own. Walker Mn area...suggestions?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yep Dead elms, Popular groves,Different contours of landscape.Spray yourselves good with perm juices or super deet. Wonder aimlessly through the woods. Think like a mushroom. Just pop up for know reason at all in the weirdest place. Being silly but these are some things to get you going. I've found a lot of blks up north by pine trees for no ryme or reason. You have time to research before they pop there anyway so search away. Good luck!


----------



## rookielookie (May 4, 2014)

Thanks! We are pretty excited to get started! We have an area to check out too over by Grand Rapids.


----------



## beertopia (May 24, 2013)

Hey rookielookie, I am in the same area and have been chasing morels for 10 years or so around here. My go to spots are within about a 20 mile radius of Walker, however I stumbled across a nice patch 2 years ago that is barely outside of the city limits. This area does not have as many elms as the more southern part of the state, but you can do good in younger stands of popples (aka poplar, aspen) around 3 to 8" in diameter. A lot of the times you will find pine trees nearby as well as a mix of other hardwoods.
Look for slopes and ridges with some undergrowth, but not so much that it is really hard to walk through. On those slopes look for areas with a bit of deadfall and signs of water runoff during rainfall, a lot of times with wetland at a low spot nearby.
Prepare to be discouraged, and then elated! I'm guessing we have 1-1/2 to 2 weeks before they start to pop around here, we need some warmer weather!


----------

